# Kids who are Half and Half.......



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Children who are born of a Thai Lady and a Farang are very often sooooo beautiful.

But someone told me today, that in Thai society they are discriminated against.

Does anyone here have any experience of this happening?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Look on Thai TV, Thai magazines and in Thai movies - full of Farang-Nois. Nicole Theriault is half Thai half Canadian and she has many hit songs to her name, been in a Thai soap and did the Vodafone adverts. I think sometimes there is some jelousy - of the skin colour and bridged nose - but I don't think they are discriminated against institutionally. Most Thais look at my girls and say how cute or beautful they are. They may stick out a bit more in some out of the way village in the sticks, but in cities I think there are too many to be marginalised.

There may have once been though, as after the American soldiers left after the Korean and Vietnam wars, they left a lot of half western babies - the mothers were mostly the prostitues servicing the men. So, easy to single them out as children of prostitues (even when it wasn't true) - not so today when it mostly expats with their wifes.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

King Silk said:


> Children who are born of a Thai Lady and a Farang are very often sooooo beautiful.
> 
> But someone told me today, that in Thai society they are discriminated against.
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience of this happening?



When I lived in Singapore there were many Eurasion women and yes it is a mix which is very beautiful.
I used to be really jealous of how attractive they were


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Not so much the children, but there's definitely a certain stigma to being a 'mia farang'. I've heard that a 'working girl' has more respect in some ways than the wife of a farang... but at least the social stigma is fading these days (there are so many of them/us!)


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

King Silk said:


> Children who are born of a Thai Lady and a Farang are very often sooooo beautiful.
> 
> But someone told me today, that in Thai society they are discriminated against.
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience of this happening?



King Silk,

I think discrimination is very common throughout Asia. You're right about the offspring of mixed marriages being quite handsome or beautiful is true as well. I've spent a fair bit of time in Japan and they can be very unforgiving of the offspring of a mixed Japanese/foreigner and are not well thought of. As I understand, it's the same in Vietnam. 

One of the prettiest girls ever to grace the silver screen, France Nguyen, is a great example. Her mother is French and her father Vietnamese. She was discriminated against in France of all places. France Nguyen played the part of Liat [daughter of Bloody Mary] in the movie "South Pacific" and a million healthy red-blooded American lads, me included, fell in love with her. She was absolutely stunning! 

The only personal experience I've had is a Brit female friend married to a Thai. They have two very beautiful daughters. I suspect most Asians believe farangs are inferior to Asians or that Asian are superior. We're the minority in Thailand or Japan or Vietnam and most mono-ethnic cultures are uncomfortable with those that are different. That's why Great Britain and America are unique - we're melting pots of every skin color, every ethnicity and every religion and, for the most part, it works pretty well. Not always perfect but still pretty good. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> We're the minority in Thailand or Japan or Vietnam and most mono-ethnic cultures are uncomfortable with those that are different. That's why Great Britain and America are unique - we're melting pots of every skin color, every ethnicity and every religion and, for the most part, it works pretty well. Not always perfect but still pretty good.
> 
> Serendipity2


Hmm... US/UK? 'Melting pots' of discrimination and intolerance (cultural/racial/religious), in my experience! Have to say that there is considerably less integration of minorities in the likes of the UK and France, than in the countries I've visited around Asia. And that's despite anti-discrimination legislation in the West.

pg


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Serendipity2 said:


> King Silk,
> ... I suspect most Asians believe farangs are inferior to Asians or that Asian are superior. We're the minority in Thailand or Japan or Vietnam and most mono-ethnic cultures are uncomfortable with those that are different. ...
> 
> Serendipity2


I don't think its a case of them thinking we are inferior, I think its a case of the fact that historically the mother's were Thai prositutes and the father fly-by-night passing American soldiers. Over the years this has changed - a Princess married an American pilot for starters - and hiso girls have married farangs with suitable back grounds too. So, its pretty watered down now and I really believe now-a-days its not racism against the offspring, but jelousy because they are closer to the Thai media's interpretation of beauty and that they often have more money and a better outlook.

I know some one who came from a small Isaan village. Both her and her syster both had western husbands. A local woman caused them hell, starting rumours and putting about lies and insults. The woman had several daughters and none had a western husband. Her tune dramatically changed when one did - suddenly westerners were the best husbands and son-in-laws imaginable! Envy, pur and simple.

I also think hat generally in the UK there is a lot of integration. In some cities there ae problems with ghettoisation because of very poor government ideas back in the 70's. I was born and bred in the East End of London. In my street we all knew each other and, even though there were arguements and fallings out, it was a community. I had a black famly move in next door direct from Jamaica. I played with their daughter (I was 5) and had my first taste of Carrabean food (fried green bananas etc). They integrated well and were accepted straight away. However, they were one of the first famlies to leave our road when the government started bringing over Bangladeshi families and placing them all in the same area. It was no more than a year before most of the families had left. My parents had enough when one 15 year old boy chased my 8 year old sister with a knife - my dad changed his mind! Kids (I mean 12 year olds - not 2 y/o) were deficating and urinating in the streets and few could speak English. If a few families at a time had come, they would have integrated, but by dumping them in one area they took over and the National Front was born - stupid ideas from a stupid government that caused the issues London still lives with and had become a self perpetuating problem (as more and more come over and head for the ghetto rather than mixed areas).


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

eeeeer. Yeah KL. I couldn't agree more........


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> I don't think its a case of them thinking we are inferior, I think its a case of the fact that historically the mother's were Thai prositutes and the father fly-by-night passing American soldiers. Over the years this has changed - a Princess married an American pilot for starters - and hiso girls have married farangs with suitable back grounds too. So, its pretty watered down now and I really believe now-a-days its not racism against the offspring, but jelousy because they are closer to the Thai media's interpretation of beauty and that they often have more money and a better outlook.
> 
> I know some one who came from a small Isaan village. Both her and her syster both had western husbands. A local woman caused them hell, starting rumours and putting about lies and insults. The woman had several daughters and none had a western husband. Her tune dramatically changed when one did - suddenly westerners were the best husbands and son-in-laws imaginable! Envy, pur and simple.
> 
> I also think hat generally in the UK there is a lot of integration. In some cities there ae problems with ghettoisation because of very poor government ideas back in the 70's. I was born and bred in the East End of London. In my street we all knew each other and, even though there were arguements and fallings out, it was a community. I had a black famly move in next door direct from Jamaica. I played with their daughter (I was 5) and had my first taste of Carrabean food (fried green bananas etc). They integrated well and were accepted straight away. However, they were one of the first famlies to leave our road when the government started bringing over Bangladeshi families and placing them all in the same area. It was no more than a year before most of the families had left. My parents had enough when one 15 year old boy chased my 8 year old sister with a knife - my dad changed his mind! Kids (I mean 12 year olds - not 2 y/o) were deficating and urinating in the streets and few could speak English. If a few families at a time had come, they would have integrated, but by dumping them in one area they took over and the National Front was born - stupid ideas from a stupid government that caused the issues London still lives with and had become a self perpetuating problem (as more and more come over and head for the ghetto rather than mixed areas).



KhwaamLap,

We've created much the same here in the USA. Perhaps well intentioned but the government has been the biggest cause of racism and strife here by trying to control not equal opportunity for all but rather equal outcome. The government has instituted programs based on quotas and rewarded people who should not have been rewarded purely based on these quotas. Stupid is as stupid does. Nor can we legislate morality, integrity [I give you Bernard "Bernie" Madoff - former head of the NASDAQ] If the government would let people alone and fend for themselves we would be a better nation. There always has been racism and prejudice and always will - at least until we're so interbred as to make one huge melting-pot family. But government is always meddling and always will.

Racism in Asia isn't all the same but I can say that, for example, few Japanese would welcome a farang into their family with much enthusiasm. Different story after WWII when a lot of Japanese girls/women married GI's but even then I'm sure there was a lot of resentment/jealousy/anger etc by those who were conquered. That said, go to the Philippines and you can easily and readily find a family that would be delighted to have a farang marry their daughter - largely due to the poverty but also the Philippines is, in its own way, very multi-racial with the Spanish, Portuguese, Dutch and American influences so the "native" Filipino and Filipina are virtually all multi-racial. Thailand and Vietnam would fall somewhere in between. I DO think there is more happiness and closer family bonding in Asia that the US and they're better off for it even if not as rich. 

Serendipity2


----------

